# So how are we getting this Point Guard we desperately need?



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

We didn't fill our need for a point guard in the draft and it's not looking like theres much out there in free agency (not that we'd go after one anyways). So how the hell are we going to find a point guard? If TJ Ford is starting for us its going to be a ROUGH season. 

Is Cleveland looking to shop Mo Williams for an expiring contract and rebuild? We could send Dunleavy or TJ Ford + Solomon Jones (Cleveland currently doesn't have a center under contract). Dunleavy and Ford are both big expiring contracts, something the Cavaliers could use. I mean theres no way Cleveland can be that 60 team anytime soon without LeBron so might as well get rid of Mo Williams while he's worth something. It's not like they are a couple players away from surviving this mess, Clevelands ****ed for the next couple of years for sure.

Another trade idea..it's a stretch but its just an idea. Murphy is expiring and luckily we do have Hansbrough who is hopefully a reliable replacement if Murphy has to go. We could trade Troy Murphy and Solomon Jones to Memphis for Mike Conley, Demmarre Carroll, Hasheem Thabeet and H.Haddadi. Everyone on the Memphis side is on the last year of the contract so at the end of the year we wouldn't need to keep anyone other than Conley and with the addition of Tony Allen Memphis might want to move OJ Mayo to PG. Conley has been kind of disappointing so far in his career and I'm sure he could use a fresh start. We would probably have to throw in some picks in the trade but I think it would be a nice move especially if we turned Thabeet into an decent back-up for Hibbert or even having both of those monsters on the court at the same time would be pretty scary for opposing teams.

I checked both trades on trade checker and they work. What have you guys heard and what are some of your ideas? What do you think of mine?


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

hit up the Timberwolves, they have like 11 of them haha


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

T-Wolves Trade: Ramon Sessions and Ryan Hollins
Pacers Trade: Jeff Foster + 2nd Round Draft Pick

That trade works salary wise and I really like it. Sessions isn't working out too well in Minny and Hollins is an okay back-up center. Foster is an expiring contract and Sessions wants out of town so the trade makes sense for both sides.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

bam there ya go!


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Should have just drafted one IMO.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Conley for Granger


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

GregOden said:


> Should have just drafted one IMO.


Agreed.



thaKEAF said:


> Conley for Granger


Thanks for that useless post


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

From the Globe & Mail Print Edition only:

Michael Grange says:



> "Reports yesterday had the Raptors still trying to trade Calderon for a big man, with talk of the Spanish guard heading to Indiana in exchange for the Pacer's Roy Hibbert."


I don't get why a rebuilding team would trade away one of its young assets for a short term point guard. I love Calderon don't get me wrong, but for Roy Hibbert? Calderon has 3 years left on his deal and he's past his prime. This trade makes no sense for the franchise. I'd take Calderon, just not for Big Roy.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that useless post


no problem b

your grizz trade idea was just as useless


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

What about:

Darko + Sessions and the option of getting ass raped by the hWo in the first round for Granger, 2011 First Rounder










or

Tony Parker + actually being remembered as an actual NBA franchise thanks to Eva for Granger


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

They could sign Adam Morrison.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess we could just jump on the Heat bandwagon like the rest of you.

Get out of my Pacers forum with that ****.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Play nice.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, it looks like it'll be another stinker of a year for Indiana. Once again, Larry seems to have not done too much with the team. The good news is that next year, the team will only have Granger, George, Jones, Hibbert, Hansbrough, Price and their 2011 First Rd Pick under contract, giving them about $35m in cap space.

Who will want to play for them? Well, who knows...maybe Granger, Hibbert and George all have very promising years. Then it's a different story. I think you're stuck with some stinkers at point for this season, but maybe you trade for Andre Miller. Ramon Sessions is also a very real possibility.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I guess we could just jump on the Heat bandwagon like the rest of you.
> 
> Get out of my Pacers forum with that ****.


you'll be on the wagon soon mane


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

^You would think after more than 12,000 posts you would learn how to post something actually worth reading or responding to. All these hWo so-called "fans" feel the need to take over every thread. Theres nothing I hate more than ban-wagon fans and the Miami Heat fanbase is turning into one extremely large banwagon. So I'll say what R-Star said(in a nicer way)...PLEASE get the **** out of my Pacers forum. Thanks


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

LetUsPlay said:


> Art thou enraged?


I'm going to call you LettuceHead.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> ^You would think after more than 12,000 posts you would learn how to post something actually worth reading or responding to. All these hWo so-called "fans" feel the need to take over every thread. Theres nothing I hate more than ban-wagon fans and the Miami Heat fanbase is turning into one extremely large banwagon. So I'll say what R-Star said(in a nicer way)...PLEASE get the **** out of my Pacers forum. Thanks












It's a message board doggie..stop catchin' feelings.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

chillax yo..


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm chilled..it doesn't seem like this "moderator" is though..he's pretty much attacking me. SMH

My initial reply had nothing to do with the hWo or Miami Heat so what he's claiming makes no sense. How you gonna be a moderator but you going off the deep end about a joke? :laugh:

If I started sending personal attacks his way my post would've been edited but his posts haven't been tweaked one bit.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

thaKEAF said:


> What about:
> 
> Darko + Sessions and the option of getting ass raped by the hWo in the first round for Granger, 2011 First Rounder
> 
> ...



Well this was extremely out of line. I'm going to stick up for my team against some smart ass banwagon fan. If your not going to add anything but stupid pictures to the Pacers forum and do us all a favor and leave. Thanks.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> I'm chilled..it doesn't seem like this "moderator" is though..he's pretty much attacking me. SMH
> 
> My initial reply had nothing to do with the hWo or Miami Heat so what he's claiming makes no sense. How you gonna be a moderator but you going off the deep end about a joke? :laugh:
> 
> If I started sending personal attacks his way my post would've been edited but his posts haven't been tweaked one bit.


You start sending personal attacks his way I'll stab you in the eye with a fork.

Watch HotTub Time Machine. It's not going to be fun.

I'm a Pacers fan first, a paragon of the people second. Don't you forget that. Reggie Miller isn't a player, hes an institution.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Well this was extremely out of line. I'm going to stick up for my team against some smart ass banwagon fan. If your not going to add anything but stupid pictures to the Pacers forum and do us all a favor and leave. Thanks.


I don't even know who his team was before Lebron went to Miami, so yea, hes definitely a bandwagon fan. The Pacers may not be a contender next year, but when they are, you me and a handful of others will know who the real fans are.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I don't even know who his team was before Lebron went to Miami, so yea, hes definitely a bandwagon fan. The Pacers may not be a contender next year, but when they are, you me and a handful of others will know who the real fans are.


You can't spell superstar without rstar

Remember that


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ATLien said:


> You can't spell superstar without rstar
> 
> Remember that


Probably the most sensible I have ever heard.... in 27 years of Earth living.

If the guys running this site know anything, and I mean _anything_, your post should become the new proverb of the site.

This just proves that once you run out of camping beer, good things happen when you mix hot chocolate and rum.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I don't even know who his team was before Lebron went to Miami, so yea, hes definitely a bandwagon fan. The Pacers may not be a contender next year, but when they are, you me and a handful of others will know who the real fans are.


And when another teammate of Lebrons screws his whore i mean his mom and distracts him in the playoffs...we'll be the first ones to say...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Whatever came of the talks about Indy trying to get Johnny Flynn? Have they fallen through totally?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Does nobody want Will Bynum? Haven't heard his name once so far in this free agency period.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Well this was extremely out of line. I'm going to stick up for my team against some smart ass banwagon fan. If your not going to add anything but stupid pictures to the Pacers forum and do us all a favor and leave. Thanks.


hWo > The dead Pacers forum that you don't even do anything in

You're a real internet tough guy. :laugh:

You don't run **** if I want to post in this forum I'll post in it. People joke all over BBF but when I post a joke trade proposal you wanna act like you're the King of Verticalscope? **** outta here chump. You can call me bandwagon all you want it doesn't offend me one bit..not one of these teams are paying my bills so it don't matter..it's all just entertainment.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

And I've added more to BBF than you ever will..I mean what have you even done? You got out-moderated by Dienertime who wasn't even a mod. Where ya game threads at? Why is it that you can go back to 2009 if you click over to the second page? So don't act like you're in here just running the joint. I had EHH a top five board on here and I helped run the NBA forum. Not that it matters but I'm way more of a mainstay on this board than you are..you're a peon. :laugh: don't try to act like king of bbf when you aint got nothin to back you up..you don't want this I can go nonstop. Your best bet is to just drop it or close this thread..because as long as the moderators keep letting you go at me I'm gonna keep going at you. I can't believe I'm even arguing with a dude who looks like Harry Potter.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd be the first to admit that I haven't exactly done the greatest job at bringing the Pacers forum back to life but it's pretty hard with this current team to find something to talk about. All the good Pacers posters from back in the day are all gone. This place used to be pretty bumpin when Pacerholic, MillerTime and Auggie were posting here. But they are all gone now and so are the Pacers days of contending. I mean the last 2 or 3 seasons of Pacers basketball have been rough to watch and rough to even talk about. You may have added more to the site and maybe you haven't, frankly I really dont care. All I'm saying is I just tried to make a thread to get some discussion about Pacers basketball rollin and you come in here and act like a smart ass. And if your going to personally attack me about the past, the way I look and how I'm apparently an internet tough guy thats all fine with me. Im not making you leave, Im not deleting your posts, quite frankly Im just asking a leave because you are embarassing the Pacers forum and yourself.:cheers:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't let a bandwagon fan tell you off.

"Hey! You're team sucks!" That's pretty easy to say when you just cheer for who evers winning at the time. What was his team before jumping on the Heat wagon? Boston? The Lakers? I can tell you it wasn't a team that analysts didn't pick as a top contender. So it makes it pretty funny for him to come in and call you out when he isn't even an actual basketball fan. Chasing after whatever is the hottest team at the time is not being a real fan of a sport. Casual fan at best.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, this thread got way too off topic way too fast. You guys need to really calm down with the insults. Last thing we need is a moderator/member going at it. You guys have issues? Deal with them in PM's. This is closed.


----------

